# Indicator lamp upgrade



## ShivaYash (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello

Is there a way to upgrade my v3 indicator lamp (orange) to the new green and orange style?

Thanks


----------



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

It's doable but have you found the spare part yet?

The difference is that old style orange lamp has 2 pins when new one must have 3. Also power on button differs (old one has light new one doesn't and has 1 pin less)

Se either you will leave old button with light that will not work or old button + new indicator light and add bridge wire to have both lights working OR replace both: switch and indicator.

Honestly speaking I was trying to fund and upgrade (best for me would be aluminium one) but in vain.


----------



## ShivaYash (Jan 30, 2015)

rmaya said:


> It's doable but have you found the spare part yet?
> 
> The difference is that old style orange lamp has 2 pins when new one must have 3. Also power on button differs (old one has light new one doesn't and has 1 pin less)
> 
> ...


Hallo. Haven't found the part but I'll keep looking. Will get both, power switch and indicator lamp.

Thx.


----------



## rmaya (Sep 4, 2018)

this would be an option if it was 220v not 125...

https://spemco.com/3450-1-50-19412-solico-rectangular-125-volt-neon-red-amber-indicator-light/


----------



## ShivaYash (Jan 30, 2015)

I wrote to a dealer. They said its not worth doing... :-(


----------

